

Run your weekend project and do good at the same time - czapinho
http://www.forbes.com/sites/federicoguerrini/2015/01/24/with-hashtagcharity-techies-can-run-their-weekend-projects-and-do-good-at-the-same-time

======
czapinho
Learn more here: hashtagcharity.org

